# Does my car already have the wiring?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hi I was looking around my trunk today and I noticed that right next to the rear speaker mounts (my car only came with the front 2) there were 2 odd looking connectors. The conectors are little black plastic pieces that have 2 wires connected to them. One white and one Blue.

Are these audio connections? 
One more question, on a B12 how do you get the front speakers out, i pull the plastic cover out but i cant seem to find anything holding in the speaker. 

-Nick


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

they probably are stereo conetions, an for the speakers in the door the may not be screwed in but rathe supported by the speakers magnet...Im not exactly sure, Its alot easier if the car is sitting in front of you.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*little black thingies.*

those are the rear stock speaker connectors. the factory speakers have a connector like that that will hook up to it. aftermarket speakers dont.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

you can always cut the wires, and put the proper fittings on the end to make them work, but you have to determine the positive and negitive to ensure you speakers hit properly


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thanx.

Um is there any difference betweeen car speakers and stereo speakers? We have a set of speakers that lack boxes, have good sound and happen to be 6.5", could i add these in, or would i screw somehting up by doing this?

-Nick


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

home speakers run at 8ohms while car speakers run a 4ohms. there might be a way to reduce the impedance to 4 ohms.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

how would you go about doing that?

-Nick


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

don't know. that's why i said "maybe" . there has to be a way. Maybe you could do something with some resistors. i really don't know the rules and formulas for that kind of stuff (all of that electrical $hit) but i'm sure somebody here does.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Go buy some speakers ya cheap skate.  Shit, you can get 6 1/2 inch speakers at Best Buy for or Wal-mart for $50.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

what u pay for is what yu get....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.onlinecarstereo.com

has good prices on speakers...

Thats where i got mine..


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

dookie said:


> *home speakers run at 8ohms while car speakers run a 4ohms. there might be a way to reduce the impedance to 4 ohms. *


you can use 8 ohm speakers, but it will only use half the power of the amp. if you wire two 8ohm subs parallel, it will present a 4ohm load to the amp. or 4 8ohm subs parallel=2ohm load.

hope that helps a little.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i say forget rear fill and get a high power front stage. some of best sq system in the world don't bother with it since its hard to image them correctly because theyre so far behind you. (also the only problem with subs in the trunk). unless you are planning on going to get a av system don't even bother. your rear passengers might complain but hey its your car not theirs


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Hi I was looking around my trunk today and I noticed that right next to the rear speaker mounts (my car only came with the front 2) there were 2 odd looking connectors. The conectors are little black plastic pieces that have 2 wires connected to them. One white and one Blue.
> 
> Are these audio connections?
> One more question, on a B12 how do you get the front speakers out, i pull the plastic cover out but i cant seem to find anything holding in the speaker.
> ...


if you dont want to cut them most car shops have factory adapters for under 5.00


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

sorry had long explanation of speaker pairing then seen it was already explained. administrator please delete this post


----------

